
Nine Inch Nails: The First Open-Source Band? - makimaki
http://www.pcworld.com/printable/article/id,156602/printable.html
======
pageman
much respect to NIN! - the band I'm promoting (DRIP) released the first FULL-
LENGTH album in Asia (can anyone correct me if I'm wrong) that has a CREATIVE
COMMONS license (it's called Identity Theft) 2 weeks after NIN released
theirs! Almost the same license by-nc-sa but they used a U.S. one, we used a
Philippines license :)

